# Sealer for Chipboard



## joesoap (10 Feb 2009)

I have overlaid my shed floor with 22mm chip flooring. Now I ordered the green waterproof type but when it arrived it was not green much to my urprise . However the driver called up the T P depot and was adamant that it was moisture proof but green is no longer available . Since I was ready to lay it I have accepted and it's down . Is there any new sooper dooper sealer for chip as even though it is m r I would prefer it sealed. Advice appreciated . 
Cheers !


----------



## Jake (10 Feb 2009)

Last time I bought some, I went through the same loop. 

Mine had MR printed on it.


----------



## joesoap (10 Feb 2009)

Jake":29dgypii said:


> Last time I bought some, I went through the same loop.
> 
> Mine had MR printed on it.


Now that's interesting Jake . On the underside of what I got there was just a line of like xxxxs but no wording at all . It would seem to be the case then that the green treatment is out after all . That's a crumb of comfort but I'll be happier to see it sealed . 
Cheers !


----------



## brianhabby (10 Feb 2009)

I am in the middle of covering the concrete floor in my workshop with chipboard flooring and I have chosen to paint it with floor paint. It is really easy to apply and very hard wearing. I did give it a first sealer coat of thinned material which I think always helps.

regards

Brian


----------



## cornucopia (11 Feb 2009)

you dont say wether you want to seal both sides or just the side you'll be walking on but you have a choice of sealers open to you- first i would you a shellac based sealer like zinnser bin which will help adhesion of any further layers then you could use alkali resisting primer, zinnser gardz or zinnser perma white interior- if you want to walk on it zinnser perma white will be best but you may find it polish's in high traffic areas in which case you may need to overcoat it with another coat every year or so.

or you could use zinnser bin then apply a coat of anti slip floor paint.


----------



## joesoap (11 Feb 2009)

Hi Brian , Cornucopia
Good response there and and quite a choice too . Brian is that floorpaint easy to come by and is it a one coat cover ?

I've never heard of Zinnser , again I would probably have to go online to see what I can settle on . Thanks for the leads lads .
Cheers !


----------



## wizer (11 Feb 2009)

What's in floor paint that makes it different from normal paint?


----------



## brianhabby (11 Feb 2009)

I'll have a look at the tin for the floor paint tomorrow & report back. As to what's in it that isn't in normal paint - sorry, dunno.

regards

Brian


----------



## Oryxdesign (11 Feb 2009)

Zinnser bin is a shelac based primer, I'm told.


----------



## brianhabby (12 Feb 2009)

The floor paint is called Tetrosyl Protex Polyurethane Floor Paint made by Tetrion so it should be readily available around the country. Here is a link to their website:

http://www.tetrion.co.uk/index.cfm?product=94

I'm pretty sure you can get away with a single coat but being the belt & braces type I gave it a first coat thinned with about 10% turps. I have found it to be very hard wearing and can thoroughly recommend it.

regards

Brian


----------



## joesoap (12 Feb 2009)

That's settles it Brianhabby , Oryxdesign I'm going for the Tetrion Protex .
I know they do a very good general filler and and if the paint is on par with that , I'll be happy with that . I'll try locally first . Would have ordered there and then but there is no provision on site to do so , strange , or maybe I just missed on how to . I'll also look at the Zinnser stuff for future ref . Thanks to all . 
Cheers !


----------



## brianhabby (13 Feb 2009)

Joesoap

I forgot to mention last night about the non-slip additive for the Tetrosyl floor paint.

They don't seem to list it on their site but my local shop stocks it, this is what the box looks like:







It is like a course powder which you mix in with the paint and it does make a difference to the floor.

BTW you probably can't buy direct from the Tetrion site as they are the manufacturers and they usually only have a website for information. I think if you Google it you will come up with plenty of online suppliers.

regards

Brian


----------



## Derek Willis. (20 Feb 2009)

I mistakenly used plain chipboard flooring on a job once, and flooded it with liquid silicone,(Thompsoms is one) to waterproof and seal it, it has remained impervious for over 20 years.
derek.


----------

